# Misconceptions of you because of your username?



## vel (Oct 19, 2016)

like the title implies, what has been misunderstood about you because of your username? i'll also accept stories about typos or misspellings.

my misconception is probably people (specifically one person) that wrote my username wrong bc they thought my user was val rather than vel. not gonna name names, but the person knows who they are. :^)


----------



## piichinu (Oct 19, 2016)

oh yeah...i got lots...piichuno, piismumu, pimisu, pichunia,etc.


----------



## Oblivia (Oct 19, 2016)

I'm pretty sure some people think my real name is Olivia.  It's not.


----------



## Bowie (Oct 19, 2016)

A lot of people just assume David Bowie is my only musical interest. Sometimes I wish I chose a more generic name.


----------



## Envy (Oct 19, 2016)

Well, you can't get too many misconceptions from my username, although over the years people have thought it was Fullmetal Alchemist-related. Haven't gotten that in a while.


----------



## seliph (Oct 19, 2016)

Everyone keeps calling me Neville because _someone_ read i*T* wit*H* that pron*UN*ciation which is just absur*D* if you ask m*E* since _clea*R*ly_ it's pronounced "null"

This isn't a callout post :^)

- - - Post Merge - - -



Oblivia said:


> I'm pretty sure some people think my real name is Olivia.  It's not.



I've been living a LIE


----------



## vel (Oct 19, 2016)

nvll said:


> Everyone keeps calling me Neville because _someone_ read i*T* wit*H* that pron*UN*ciation which is just abdur*D* if you ask m*E* since _clea*R*ly_ it's pronounced "null"
> 
> This isn't a callout post :^)



really wonder who called you out now, i'll never know the truth


----------



## SaltedKaramel (Oct 19, 2016)

People think that I'm really young lol. In the guess my age game in the basement a few people have guessed me quite some years below my actual age. I'm also not that old for those who are curious.


----------



## piichinu (Oct 19, 2016)

nvll said:


> Everyone keeps calling me Neville because _someone_ read i*T* wit*H* that pron*UN*ciation which is just abdur*D* if you ask m*E* since _clea*R*ly_ it's pronounced "null"
> 
> This isn't a callout post :^)
> 
> ...



Abdurd


----------



## f11 (Oct 19, 2016)

I feel like people don't know me because my constant username changes but I like to stay mysterious...


----------



## jiny (Oct 19, 2016)

i can't remember but someone misspelled my username but idk how they misspelled it

now i have to remember ff


----------



## ibelleS (Oct 20, 2016)

Nobody's made any comments on my username so far

But for the record, my name is not Belle S


----------



## vel (Oct 20, 2016)

kianli said:


> i can't remember but someone misspelled my username but idk how they misspelled it
> 
> now i have to remember ff



wait lol was it on a post? bc i saw it and i was like what is that, i think they said khanli or something


----------



## Alienfish (Oct 20, 2016)

Not this one but yeah I had all sorts of gender assumptions with my old ones, doesn't bother me though.


----------



## Bunnilla (Oct 20, 2016)

nvll said:


> Everyone keeps calling me Neville because _someone_ read i*T* wit*H* that pron*UN*ciation which is just absur*D* if you ask m*E* since _clea*R*ly_ it's pronounced "null"
> 
> This isn't a callout post :^)
> 
> ...



I've been living a LIE I thought it was "Neville" :c


----------



## TheGreatBrain (Oct 20, 2016)

People sometimes think I'm a male. I often do the same with others user names.


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Oct 20, 2016)

People think I was born in 2012. I'm actually born in 1993 and graduated in 2011. Apple2012 is just a PS3 username (console users) that I carried on to LBPC, and then here.


----------



## epoch (Oct 20, 2016)

i dont think my username had ever been significant enough to leave any first impressions/thoughts lol. its just another definition for a significant point/mark in history


----------



## TheGreatBrain (Oct 20, 2016)

Apple2012 said:


> People think I was born in 2012. I'm actually born in 1993 and graduated in 2011. Apple2012 is just a PS3 username (console users) that I carried on to LBPC, and then here.



They think you're 4 years old? I use to think you were a male when you were on Gamefaqs, but now I think female, although, I really don't know.


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Oct 20, 2016)

TheGreatBrain said:


> They think you're 4 years old? I use to think you were a male when you were on Gamefaqs, but now I think female, although, I really don't know.



At first thought, you were right when you knew me as turtle4apple. But I have been more interested into playing as female characters when there's a gender option. Kaylee represents a utopian girlfriend for me, not represents me.


----------



## visibleghost (Oct 20, 2016)

Apple2012 said:


> People think I was born in 2012. I'm actually born in 1993 and graduated in 2011. Apple2012 is just a PS3 username (console users) that I carried on to LBPC, and then here.



i just thought u were 12 when u made ur account... rip


----------



## jiny (Oct 20, 2016)

vel said:


> wait lol was it on a post? bc i saw it and i was like what is that, i think they said khanli or something



ya it was on a post and i was like wait what


----------



## Rasha (Oct 20, 2016)

people thought that the R in my old username, R-Cookies, means R rated when in fact it's the first letter of my name


----------



## Alienfish (Oct 20, 2016)

Bahamut said:


> people thought that the R in my old username, R-Cookies, means R rated when in fact it's the first letter of my name



dang so that was your old username lol i was wondering.

also no one really know the origin of mine let alone a few here but yeah it's not my real name


----------



## RainbowCherry (Oct 20, 2016)

People think I'm a woman sometimes.


----------



## Le-Vane (Oct 20, 2016)

Pfft since I went with "LE" in my name people call me a guy all the time. I don't correct them though - I just don't care.
Fun fact! Vane actually comes from the name of an old OC of mine, Vanghira. On DeviantArt I had the name as my username, aaaaand people would think it was "vagina"

Needless to say I had to go for a change;;


----------



## mogyay (Oct 20, 2016)

i'm 23 and not 12. mog + yay is pretty childish in hindsight

- - - Post Merge - - -



kianli said:


> ya it was on a post and i was like wait what



i always see you and think of the italian dessert canolli lol, i know it's not that similar but it's such a good dessert


----------



## Acruoxil (Oct 20, 2016)

Nothing that I know of! Does anyone have any misconceptions about my name? (':


----------



## tumut (Oct 20, 2016)

a lot of people don't realize its a corrupted version of my old user


----------



## N a t (Oct 20, 2016)

I'm pretty sure the only misconception ever got with my name was that it was for Cubone, but I already explained before that I just like bones, and just chose a random word to go after Bone.


----------



## epoch (Oct 20, 2016)

Bone Baby said:


> I'm pretty sure the only misconception ever got with my name was that it was for Cubone, but I already explained before that I just like bones, and just chose a random word to go after Bone.



Ah, first thing I thought of when I saw your username was baby back ribs.. lmao


----------



## N a t (Oct 20, 2016)

epoch said:


> Ah, first thing I thought of when I saw your username was baby back ribs.. lmao



Lmao, nice. I'll add this to the list.


----------



## Crash (Oct 20, 2016)

nothing off the top of my head, but sometimes people think I'm a guy


----------



## thatawkwardkid (Oct 20, 2016)

The only thing I can think of is that people probably assume that I'm 12/13 years old.


----------



## Nightmares (Oct 20, 2016)

nvll said:


> Everyone keeps calling me Neville because _someone_ read i*T* wit*H* that pron*UN*ciation which is just absur*D* if you ask m*E* since _clea*R*ly_ it's pronounced "null"
> 
> This isn't a callout post :^)
> 
> ...



Lmao I just say it as "nh-vil" idk //shrug


I've had a couple people think I was trying to be eDGY with my username, but that wasn't my intention at all ;; I just liked the word night rip


----------



## teto (Oct 20, 2016)

idk. people just think i can't spell right sometimes. it's a joke.


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Oct 20, 2016)

visibleghost said:


> i just thought u were 12 when u made ur account... rip



Yeah, sorry. I was 21 when I first joined this site.

There was a minor misconception where people actually thought I am an apple and not a human. And there are some who thought I am a fan of Apple (the company). Sometimes, I jokingly take offense when people criticize for Apple's bad business decisions, and make them think they're attacking me. I do this because people do call me Apple sometimes.


----------



## seliph (Oct 20, 2016)

Yall really making me wanna change my user
My name isn't even close to Neville


----------



## Alienfish (Oct 20, 2016)

nvll said:


> Yall really making me wanna change my user
> My name isn't even close to Neville



probably because the v in your username idek.. makes me think of those companies that write with v rather than u for some reason. also never thought about the name neville just that it looked odd but i think you said "null" was taken so.


----------



## Stalfos (Oct 20, 2016)

nvll said:


> Yall really making me wanna change my user
> My name isn't even close to Neville



You should ask the mods to free "null" up for you.


----------



## MozzarellaSticks (Oct 20, 2016)

I don't have any. I really am a tasty appetizer.


----------



## Alienfish (Oct 20, 2016)

Stalfos said:


> You should ask the mods to free "null" up for you.



Tbh they should purge a lot of old ones...


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Oct 20, 2016)

Oblivia said:


> I'm pretty sure some people think my real name is Olivia.  It's not.



Let me guess your real name. I bet it's a common name like Sarah or Jennifer. The only thing you shared about yourself is your long hair and your voice.


----------



## Akira-chan (Oct 20, 2016)

People think when i add"-chan" to the end of my user name it's because i'm a weeb but i'm not. I just add it if the name "Akira" has been taken. xd


----------



## Oblivia (Oct 20, 2016)

Apple2012 said:


> Let me guess your real name. I bet it's a common name like Sarah or Jennifer. The only thing you shared about yourself is your long hair and your voice.



Haha, not even close.  It's not a common name by any means and the spelling makes it even less so, but that's all the information I'm willing to give!


----------



## seliph (Oct 20, 2016)

Stalfos said:


> You should ask the mods to free "null" up for you.



I've begged Tom like 3 times

THEY DON'T EVEN HAVE A SINGLE POST


----------



## OviRy8 (Oct 20, 2016)

People call me Ovi. Ovi is the nickname of Alex Ovechkin who plays for the Capitals. My actual name comes from the next capital letter.


----------



## himeki (Oct 20, 2016)

PB doesnt stand for peanut butter and evvie is pronounced eh-vee


----------



## Alienfish (Oct 20, 2016)

EvviePB said:


> PB doesnt stand for peanut butter and evvie is pronounced eh-vee



wait what who thought it was peanut butter.. l mao?


----------



## himeki (Oct 20, 2016)

Sheila said:


> wait what who thought it was peanut butter.. l mao?



many of my friends did tbh


----------



## Alienfish (Oct 20, 2016)

EvviePB said:


> many of my friends did tbh



okay.. well idek i never thought of it as anything that "out" just some addition to evvie? idek


----------



## himeki (Oct 20, 2016)

Sheila said:


> okay.. well idek i never thought of it as anything that "out" just some addition to evvie? idek



evviepb is based on my actual name L O L


----------



## Paperboy012305 (Oct 20, 2016)

Oblivia said:


> Haha, not even close.  It's not a common name by any means and the spelling makes it even less so, but that's all the information I'm willing to give!


I always thought your username was based off of the game "The Elder Scrolls IV: Oblivion". Or, it could just be a pun off of Oblivion...

I don't really ever think someone got my username wrong. (It was made by my mom, and stuck with it)  And if someone did, can you tell me them?


----------



## Alienfish (Oct 20, 2016)

EvviePB said:


> evviepb is based on my actual name L O L



aight idfk lol...  no need to be having too fun amiga.


----------



## chibibunnyx (Oct 20, 2016)

Probably that I'm really young lol


----------



## Oblivia (Oct 20, 2016)

Paperboy012305 said:


> I always thought your username was based off of the game "The Elder Scrolls IV: Oblivion". Or, it could just be a pun off of Oblivion...
> 
> I don't really ever think someone got my username wrong. (It was made by my mom, and stuck with it)  And if someone did, can you tell me them?



It was actually partly inspired by TES: Oblivion!  To say that I'm a huge fan of the game is a massive understatement.  Oblivia is also a region in one of the Pok?mon Ranger titles, so that played a part in it as well.  

I honestly didn't put a ton of thought into my username here and I go by something completely different in the other gaming communities I'm a part of, but I like the name and can't envision myself ever changing it.


----------



## Tensu (Oct 20, 2016)

Um I dunno.. I guess I've been called a girl once or twice, but I'm not lol. And I plan on changing my name in the near future, so we'll see how that goes.


----------



## KarlaKGB (Oct 20, 2016)

ya this is a problem


----------



## Jeremy (Oct 20, 2016)

That my name is actually Jeremy.


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Oct 20, 2016)

Jeremy said:


> That my name is actually Jeremy.



Aw man, I actually thought you were really Jeremy. What would the origin of your current username be?


----------



## wassop (Oct 20, 2016)

it's sometimes assumed that i'm a guy because of my username for some reason but it's aiight


----------



## Ichigo. (Oct 20, 2016)

that i still care about attack on titan when i don't lmao (the manga lost me long ago...) not sure what i'd change it to though so i'll keep it until something really speaks to me


----------



## Koopa K (Oct 20, 2016)

Jeremy said:


> That my name is actually Jeremy.



MY ENTIRE TBT CAREER IS A LIE!


----------



## vel (Oct 20, 2016)

Jeremy said:


> That my name is actually Jeremy.



it.. isn't?


----------



## PrincessPixiTheThird (Oct 20, 2016)

That Im really a princess... bwahahah I wish I was! 

Nor am I the third... of anything.


----------



## Elov (Oct 21, 2016)

Sometimes people get the letters mixed up. I've had people call me Evlo, Evol, Eovl etc. Not so much on this forum though, but it's happened quite a few times. I've had a few people tell me they thought I was pretty clever since my username is a anagram of the word love. I like the fact that it is, but it honestly wasn't intentional. Also vast majority of people pronounce it wrong. I get bothered when it's pronounced E-lahv. I don't mind E-love that much though. But the way I pronounce it is El-uhv.


----------



## Corrie (Oct 21, 2016)

People think my actual name is Corrie but it isn't. It's a nice name though. I might name my future daughter Corrie.


----------



## namiieco (Oct 21, 2016)

people always come up to me asking if my name is based off of some random anime characters who have the name nana or nanako but no i didnt ;; its just similar to my real name and part of a nickname  have


----------



## Believe (Oct 21, 2016)

I dont believe in anything but food


----------



## moonford (Oct 21, 2016)

Whiteflamingo = I'm racist.

Sigh...people....


----------



## ellarella (Oct 21, 2016)

i think most people assume i'm a girl


----------



## Tensu (Oct 21, 2016)

Jeremy said:


> That my name is actually Jeremy.



oh my


----------



## Kuroh (Oct 22, 2016)

ellarella said:


> i think most people assume i'm a girl



same :' )


----------



## Trystin (Oct 22, 2016)

That I'm a unicorn. Which I am. But still.


----------



## Romaki (Oct 25, 2016)

Well, this name is just my actual name and no one had misconceptions about it so far.
My usual username includes 'ie' and americans constantly change it to 'ei' smh. :/


----------



## Stalfos (Oct 25, 2016)

Jeremy said:


> That my name is actually Jeremy.



I'm just gonna pretend it is.


----------



## Nicole. (Oct 25, 2016)

I haven't known anyone to misspell my username, however it's happened many of times with my name Nicole. In fact I've heard it all. It's either Nikole, Nichole, Nikol, Nikhole and even Nicola which is a whole other name itself. It doesn't bother me as much as it used to as so many people I've come across have either spelled it one way or another.


----------



## Alienfish (Oct 26, 2016)

Not so much here nowadays but on FR my username is Madrugada(which is after an old Portuguese song) and everyone assumes I'm from Portugal lol. And no one pings me correctly either.. lo just c&p my username and put the @ in front of it? People tend to spell it with a t or just forgets to just type it correctly so i have to have "please ping me correctly" in my sig lol.


----------



## Mistymayz (Oct 26, 2016)

I guess people assume Misty is my actual name? They also tend to think I'm younger than I actually am....There's also the people who think I just like Misty from the pokemon tv show :/ lame


----------



## earthquake (Oct 26, 2016)

that im a literal earthquake


----------



## cornimer (Oct 26, 2016)

All I've ever gotten as far as misconceptions is that my birthday is in May 
(It's in November. That doesn't flow though)


----------



## LaurenCupcake (Oct 29, 2016)

Hmm.. that I'm like 7 and like OMG CUPCAKES YAY!!!!

idk, I just made it up randomly... don't judge me ok, I wish I'd thought of something more unique


----------



## Alienfish (Oct 29, 2016)

And yeah my real name is not Sheila, but I like my username way better so yeah don't go ask for my real one, duh.


----------



## brownboy102 (Oct 30, 2016)

that i have a cronic inabilaty too spel


----------



## KaydeeKrunk (Oct 30, 2016)

People often read my name as KaydeeDrunk, so they assume I'm drunk all of the time, when I'm only drunk MOST of the time. Such a rude assumption.


----------



## lostineverfreeforest (Oct 30, 2016)

I'm apparently supposed to be a fat neckbeard when I spent most of my adult life traveling the world. :-/


----------



## Alienfish (Oct 30, 2016)

lostineverfreeforest said:


> I'm apparently supposed to be a fat neckbeard when I spent most of my adult life traveling the world. :-/



lol... what who said that? i think you're nice man.


----------



## lostineverfreeforest (Oct 30, 2016)

Sheila said:


> lol... what who said that? i think you're nice man.



Adult man who watches a kids cartoon = fat, autistic, fedora wearing neckbeard in the eyes of pretty much everyone.  Doesn't bother me, already know I've accomplished/done/seen more than most at this age so the stereotype goes right over my head. Got friends who are into fandom though, while they're good/great friends I can't say the stereotype is entirely baseless.

The biggest surprise to me is how this attitude sticks to some in a community revolving around a children's game.  Not even necessarily by SJW-types who are sure to adopt stances that are 'correct' within their social circle either.


----------



## tigsobango (Oct 30, 2016)

I use tigsobango instead of tigs because tigs is always taken. Also everyone then thinks I'm a gun nut because I have the word bang in there.


----------



## Alienfish (Oct 30, 2016)

lostineverfreeforest said:


> Adult man who watches a kids cartoon = fat, autistic, fedora wearing neckbeard in the eyes of pretty much everyone.  Doesn't bother me, already know I've accomplished/done/seen more than most at this age so the stereotype goes right over my head. Got friends who are into fandom though, while they're good/great friends I can't say the stereotype is entirely baseless.
> 
> The biggest surprise to me is how this attitude sticks to some in a community revolving around a children's game.  Not even necessarily by SJW-types who are sure to adopt stances that are 'correct' within their social circle either.



Aha yeah I feel you, still I had no idea your username was cartoon related until you told it on a thread, lol... But yeah not too much with username but yeah I'm like the largest movie and music geek around here so yeah I tend to talk in wall of text. I probably do have autism spectra/asperger stuff (waiting to do an official diagnosis thing on it) so yeah people tend to be creeped out unless I actually get them to like stuff lol.


----------



## lostineverfreeforest (Oct 30, 2016)

Sheila said:


> Aha yeah I feel you, still I had no idea your username was cartoon related until you told it on a thread, lol... But yeah not too much with username but yeah I'm like the largest movie and music geek around here so yeah I tend to talk in wall of text. I probably do have autism spectra/asperger stuff (waiting to do an official diagnosis thing on it) so yeah people tend to be creeped out unless I actually get them to like stuff lol.



I'll discuss my interest if it's relevant to a topic but having a reference in my username is as far as I'd normally go. IRL I don't bring it up because it's not relevant to anything. Just strange to me that the line is drawn with genuinely enjoying a relatively well written children's cartoon but at the same time it's okay to like a children's game. If it were any other community I could get that, but here it doesn't make much sense.  When I bought New Leaf the reaction from the dude selling it to me made it pretty obvious that wasn't a common sight for an adult to buying a kids game for himself which ain't a big surprise. Don't feel the need to explain why I enjoy Animal Crossing though so I'd expect people to be somewhat more sympathetic here, but as I said it's not necessarily always the case. Oh well.


----------



## Alienfish (Oct 30, 2016)

lostineverfreeforest said:


> I'll discuss my interest if it's relevant to a topic but having a reference in my username is as far as I'd normally go. IRL I don't bring it up because it's not relevant to anything. Just strange to me that the line is drawn with genuinely enjoying a relatively well written children's cartoon but at the same time it's okay to like a children's game. If it were any other community I could get that, but here it doesn't make much sense.  When I bought New Leaf the reaction from the dude selling it to me made it pretty obvious that wasn't a common sight for an adult to buying a kids game for himself which ain't a big surprise. Don't feel the need to explain why I enjoy Animal Crossing though so I'd expect people to be somewhat more sympathetic here, but as I said it's not necessarily always the case. Oh well.



Yeah, my username IS a music reference to a Canadian-Portuguese singer but yeah I doubt many people get it unless I go into explaining a long inside joke (but yeah, google Sheila Charlesworth if you are interested). And no I usually don't bring stuff either unless people ask or we get into it naturally.

Really? I don't think I had any weird looks. But yeah first time I bought NL I went to this Gamestop where I'm 'hi sup' with the staff so eh I don't think they were surprised. Also they work with kids and adults the like everyday so xD


----------



## 1milk (Oct 30, 2016)

my username is pretty poor now that i think of it, there's no capital which bothers me. i guess people would think im a girl based on the gender roles associated with my profile picture, username and signature


----------



## LinkToTheWorld (Oct 30, 2016)

I really wish I'd gone for a different username sometimes, I think most people I've come across on here assume I'm a guy automatically because it's not a very girly name, that and my town name and signature. Plus I use the shortening of my full name so I guess that doesn't help matters...


----------



## Jake (Oct 30, 2016)

Oblivia said:


> I'm pretty sure some people think my real name is Olivia.  It's not.



Yes it is. Why you lying????

Also spoilers: my real name isn't Jake or Jacob or anything close to it!


----------



## kayleee (Oct 30, 2016)

Jake said:


> Yes it is. Why you lying????
> 
> Also spoilers: my real name isn't Jake or Jacob or anything close to it!


OMG My life is a lie


----------



## Mistymayz (Oct 30, 2016)

Jake said:


> Yes it is. Why you lying????
> 
> Also spoilers: my real name isn't Jake or Jacob or anything close to it!



You're the one who's lying.... there no way your name isn't Jake!!


----------



## Alienfish (Oct 30, 2016)

Mistymayz said:


> You're the one who's lying.... there no way your name isn't Jake!!



lol c:  i don't think a lot of people uses their real name anyways. it's a gaming forum after all not a private gentlepeople club.


----------



## Mistymayz (Oct 30, 2016)

Sheila said:


> lol c:  i don't think a lot of people uses their real name anyways. it's a gaming forum after all not a private gentlepeople club.



Yeah I know  It's just weird to think of you guys as anything other than your username and avatar, the internet is weird and makes me feel antisocial sometimes


----------



## Alienfish (Oct 30, 2016)

Mistymayz said:


> Yeah I know  It's just weird to think of you guys as anything other than your username and avatar, the internet is weird and makes me feel antisocial sometimes



yeah, i don't really like revealing my real name cause i don't really like it myself and i prefer sheila cause it has a bit of a story of it.. and it's a pretty name in general i guess.


----------



## oath2order (Oct 31, 2016)

Yeah I've never had any misconceptions because of my name.


----------



## Millefeui (Nov 1, 2016)

That I like a certain French food.


----------



## Taj (Nov 1, 2016)

I'm actually 17

Mind blown

But I have been thinking about what to change my username to, I definitely want one but I feel like people wouldn't recognize me lol


----------



## Irelia (Nov 1, 2016)

that I'm japanese

but I'm actually just a weeb


----------



## SlaughterShy (Nov 1, 2016)

that I like MLP... I do not like MLP


----------



## zoetrope (Nov 1, 2016)

That I'm a girl.  Zoetrope isn't a fun variation on the name Zoe.  It's actually an awesome way of animating pictures or photos by tricking your eye.

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Zoetrope


----------



## furbyq (Nov 2, 2016)

I get referred to as just furby a lot. Furbyq comes from a really old username I had called furbycue, which is pretty self-explanatory. xD


----------



## ZekkoXCX (Nov 2, 2016)

that im a weeb

because acc im not a weeb, i just put it because i like "Taiko no tatsujin" games s m h


----------



## Antonio (Nov 3, 2016)

People say i'm edgy ever since i've been using the online name "Shattered". Before this, people refer to me as silly due to my username "Milkcow".


----------



## deSPIRIA (Nov 3, 2016)

that my name is ash, when it really isn't :^0 (surprise)


----------



## Zeiro (Nov 6, 2016)

That I'm a weeb


----------



## hamster (Nov 6, 2016)

"does your username like...... mean anything...." (no)


----------



## You got mail! (Nov 6, 2016)

People think I like a movie that's similar to my username, come on I just thought of this username and I like it.


----------



## himeki (Nov 6, 2016)

ppl think im a weeb because ofthis username because they think its japanese, but it means literally nothing its just some letters strung together


----------



## Jeonggwa (Nov 6, 2016)

himeki said:


> ppl think im a weeb because ofthis username because they think its japanese, but it means literally nothing its just some letters strung together



For a moment I thought it's loosely meaning 'princess energy' B) good to know it's random


----------



## himeki (Nov 6, 2016)

Yonkorin said:


> For a moment I thought it's loosely meaning 'princess energy' B) good to know it's random



lol really? its entirely random lmao ^^


----------



## N e s s (Nov 6, 2016)

I've have people misgender me because Ness sounds feminine :l


----------



## Mari-Golds (Nov 6, 2016)

People always seem to think that either

-im a really cutesy girly Girl (????)
-mari is my real name

well neither is true soooooo


----------



## biibii (Nov 6, 2016)

that i still bias woozi when ive biased namjoon for over a year now lolz


----------



## Jamborenium (Nov 6, 2016)

People just mispronounce it, Besides that there's really nothing.


----------



## v0x (Nov 6, 2016)

that im an anime character.


----------



## Mars Adept (Nov 6, 2016)

People probably think that I still play City Folk often, but other than that, I can't think of any possible misconceptions.


----------



## debinoresu (Nov 6, 2016)

that im a, uh

debinoresu


----------



## Onigiriis (Nov 7, 2016)

That i'm an actual sentient onigiri....

Which I am. No worries. Carry on.


----------



## FruitsChinpoG (Nov 7, 2016)

There's a person who keeps calling me fruitsboy/fruitsman because chinpo means dick and I found it so funny and endearing that I'm considering changing my username to that


----------



## Darumy (Nov 7, 2016)

Good old gintama fan up above me.

People don't think much of this user, but one of my first online pennames had people thinking I spoke Spanish. because it had avocado in it.


----------



## Claude (Nov 7, 2016)

I'm not a French guy.

I took the name from Black Butler season 2 (although I am a fan of both Monet and Debussy).


----------



## MyLifeIsCake (Nov 7, 2016)

I've had several people claim my life was a lie.


----------



## iovis (Nov 7, 2016)

MyLifeIsCake said:


> I've had several people claim my life was a lie.



That is hilarious

On another note, people seem to think I'm odd because of my username OTL
they're not wrong lol.


----------



## Trent the Paladin (Nov 7, 2016)

vel said:


> my misconception is probably people (specifically one person) that wrote my username wrong bc they thought my user was val rather than vel. not gonna name names, but the person knows who they are. :^)


Wow what kind of friend would do that to you? Poor thing.

It's kinda hard to screw up Tom tbh.


----------

